# Digitrax DH163D



## Lngstrt (Jan 2, 2018)

I found, in the stuff I inherited from dear ol Dad, an empty package, dated 2003, for a Digitrax DH163D decoder. After a bit of searching - taking body shells off old Athearn locos - the decoder is in an old blue box F7. I put it on the program track and sure enough it works just fine .... mostly. 

It starts up nice and slow, the head light responds to the direction change .... All is well except, once it is rolling in reverse, it won't slow down or stop with the Power Cab. I have to cut power to stop it. Once stopped it starts up fine again, runs forward fine, won't stop in reverse.

Is there a CV that I might modify? Maybe?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I would be inclined to think the momentum, CV4 is set way to high. Change it to about 5 and it should be ok.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

When dealing with decoders, it's usually best to 'start off' by 'starting fresh.' Those that have been stored for more than a couple or three years, or whose construction and pedigree are unknown, should be reset to factory defaults and then tweaked for the (new) user's tastes.

I agree that it seems as though the previous user had set very high momentum in CV4.


----------



## Lngstrt (Jan 2, 2018)

Well ......

I decided the fresh start approach was the way to go. I reset the decoder (CV08 = 08) and ......

No change. Did it again ..... same. I tried the CV4 = 5 approach and also no change.

At slow speeds <6 on the Powercab it works properly. Faster and it just take off.

I'm going to put together a longer test/program track and see if a few more feet will show an eventual slow down and stop .... momentum issue.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Call Digitrax, they replace bad decoders for free!


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

That's kind of a stumper then.


----------



## Lngstrt (Jan 2, 2018)

Lemonhawk said:


> Call Digitrax, they replace bad decoders for free!


A 15 year old one?


----------



## Lngstrt (Jan 2, 2018)

Alright ... I cheated ... for now.

I now have a 6 foot long track. Did the reset the decoder act again. Set the deceleration to 0 etc. No change. In 6 feet of track it doesn't stop without pulling the power.

So, I cheated ... for now. I remembered I had a loose Digitrax DH129P I bought in December. I pulled the shell on the F7 (ATSF Warbonnet Passenger btw) to see if the original install was hard wired or with a 9 pin socket and, it has the socket! 

Popped the DH163D out ... DH129P in and I'm good to go.

I have the F7 an F7 dummy, a couple B dummies and a full set of SF passenger cars. Now I need to make room in the layout design for passenger service.

:smilie_daumenpos:

I'll deal with the 163D down the line.


----------

